# dark kinda like shells



## mary (Jan 21, 2005)

Hello again I did get a reply but didnt get a chance to read it.
I'm from Australia nice to be here.
my plant has alot of these dark hard shell kind of things on the stem and branches.
I think it may be the resin that is dripping im not sure.
its great now I can ask questions about my plants.
take care.


----------



## ickypitbull (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/forum6/1140.html

The above is a link to my reply on the old boards, you can still access them through MarPassions first message on the boards, he provides a link there.
Almost harvest time for you Mary, enjoy the fruits of your labors......

Peace................


----------



## mary (Jan 22, 2005)

thanx icky good to know that nothing can hurt them now.
I have 3 different trees, long tall one and 2 short with alot of branches.
lot to say but i wont bug you with that.
have a good weekend.


----------

